# Rental/Letting agents



## jaya (Mar 14, 2010)

*real estate agent*

hi,

guys can tell me names of some reliable real estate agents for a flat in RAK.

thanks


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

How come all their fees vary so much to the tenant, from a fixed amount to a percentage or rental?
Can you haggle on them?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You can haggle everything here. I am not a haggler, but it really does work for those who can.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

well I should be Ok, but I might get our newfound hero to do it as no doubt he would be miles better


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Where abouts is RAK im not too familiar with areas yet but I used a website called dubizzle and then looked up the areas that i wanted. Before leaving the UK i did lots of looking before hand and relised once here that best to look on the site and then call the agent as per listing they soon all found lots of thngs to show me once they knew i was actively looking and a couple spent a few days with me which gave me a good opportunity to then break it down to actual buildings that i wanted to view

I hope this helps


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The person who is taking the piss and pretending to be everything americans are disliked for??? UGGGHHHH... 

I am sure you will be ok. I have found those who do not go around bragging, are usually. Only a few more weeks, and you will be in this lovely desert. I sure do hope you enjoy it more then I do.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

So do I. you really that fed up?
can't you go diving on you days off?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I just miss home and normalcy. And then some jackie comes on... 

I do stuff on my days off. I just cant stand the staring, the prostitution thing everywhere i go when alone, the disproportion between classes here (my fish people are a constant reminder- their pay scale because of the wrong passport just absolutly sucks), the lack of customer service (they dont understand me, I dont understand them), driving is a nightmare - no left turns, lack of just normal middle of the road places, and seeing how the expats treat the asians here astounds me. I could go on. But it serves no purpose. This place is not for me. I am used to meshing and this place in no way meshes. 

I just have to keep in mind QWANZA.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

jynxgirl said:


> i just miss home and normalcy. And then some jackie comes on...
> 
> I do stuff on my days off. I just cant stand the staring, the prostitution thing everywhere i go when alone, the disproportion between classes here (my fish people are a constant reminder- their pay scale because of the wrong passport just absolutly sucks), the lack of customer service (they dont understand me, i dont understand them), driving is a nightmare - no left turns, lack of just normal middle of the road places, and seeing how the expats treat the asians here astounds me. I could go on. But it serves no purpose. This place is not for me. I am used to meshing and this place in no way meshes.
> 
> I just have to keep in mind qwanza.


qwanza???


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Jerry Maguire movie... Cuba's word.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Jerry Maguire movie... Cuba's word.


Show me the money


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thats it... I just have to keep focused.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Yep means to an end


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Where are you going to live ?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Dunno! Staying at the dodgy Jormand Hotel initially til I find somewhere. I want to be near the sea, but not surrounded by lager louts. Somewhere cheapish as can't see point in spending loads on somewhere that I won't own, but am thinking a villa and then rent out a room to share costs, so I can use garden for BBQ's and relaxing with a beer. The office is in Garhoud til August then moving to Media City, so will look for somewhere convenient for MC as longer term.


----------

